# Wildlife & Reptile Licensing bodies.



## Stuart (Feb 7, 2016)

Below is a list of all the contacts and relevant information I could find on reptile (and other wildlife to a degree) licensing bodies for the various States and Territories. If any information is incorrect/could be altered/needs to be added, please point it out and share. The Wiki used to have this info until it died.
*
NSW*
Information taken from the following link - http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/wildlifelicences/ReptileKeepersLicence.htm
*
Phone:* 02 9585 6406

*Email:* [email protected]
*Postal address:* Wildlife Licensing, National Parks and Wildlife Service, PO Box 1967, Hurstville BC NSW 1481

How to get a Reptile Keepers License in NSW - http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/wildlifelicences/GettingAReptileKeepersLicence.htm

*QLD*
Information taken from the following link - https://www.qld.gov.au/environment/plants-animals/wildlife-permits/recreational-licence/
Online form for applying for a license - https://www.derm.qld.gov.au/rwl/faces/jsp/login.jsp

For further information, contact the Department of Environment and Heritage Protection (EHP) via email [email protected] or phone 13 QGOV (13 74 68).

*VIC*
Information taken from the following link -- http://www.depi.vic.gov.au/environm...nd-trading-wildlife/private-wildlife-licences
Private wildlife Application Form - http://www.depi.vic.gov.au/__data/a...ation-for-a-Private-Wildlife-Licence-15_3.pdf

Further information can be got by calling the DELWP Customer Service Centre on 136 186

*NT*
Information taken from the following link - http://parksandwildlife.nt.gov.au/permits/wildlife#.VrahC1mW6tY
Information on the Permit to Keep Protected or Prohibited Wildlife - http://parksandwildlife.nt.gov.au/permits/wildlife/keep#.Vrahj1mW6tY
Permit form - http://lrm.nt.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0014/11453/permit_keep_wildlife.pdf

More information can be got from 

*Parks and Wildlife Service Permits Office*
Ground Floor, Goyder Centre
Chung Wah Terrace
PO Box 496
Palmerston NT 0830

Tel: (+61 8) 8999 4795 or (+61 8) 8999 4814
Fax: (+61 8) 8999 4524
Email: [email protected]


*ACT*
Information taken from the following link - http://www.tams.act.gov.au/parks-conservation/plants_and_animals/animal_licensing
Downloadable application Form - http://www.tams.act.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0009/470799/Standard-Licence-Application-2015.pdf
Downloadable record book - http://www.tams.act.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0008/740933/NCA2014-ACT-Record-Book-worksheet.pdf

For more information, contact [email protected]

*WA*
Information taken from the following link - https://www.dpaw.wa.gov.au/plants-and-animals/licences-and-permits
Fauna Licenses for Herpetofauna - https://www.dpaw.wa.gov.au/plants-a...d-permits/134-fauna-licences?showall=&start=4
Downloadable Application Form - https://www.dpaw.wa.gov.au/images/d...auna/herpetofauna/Herp_Keeper_Application.pdf
Approved Reptile Keeping list - https://www.dpaw.wa.gov.au/images/d...una/Approved_reptile_keeping_lists_-_2013.pdf


Further information on the licensing requirements is available from DPaW Wildlife Licensing Section 
Phone: (08) 9219 9834 

 Email: [email protected] 

*
TAS*
Information taken from the following source - http://dpipwe.tas.gov.au/wildlife-management/forms-and-permits
Herpetology Permit - http://dpipwe.tas.gov.au/wildlife-management/forms-and-permits/herpetology-permit
Herpetology in Tasmania Code of Practise - http://dpipwe.tas.gov.au/wildlife-m...reptiles-in-captivity/herpetology-in-tasmania

More information can be gathered by contacting
*Wildlife Management Branch*
134 Macquarie Street 
GPO Box 44
HOBART TAS 7001
Phone: 03 6165 4305
Fax: 03 6173 0253
Email: [email protected]


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 7, 2016)

8)8)8)


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow Stu, what a great thing to do for everyone    ......................Ron


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 5, 2017)

Only just found this thread, looking for info for someone else. Great job Stuart, except for one omission (hint: what state am I in?)


----------



## SKYWLKR (Mar 16, 2017)

Looks like QLD is about to go "self-service" with their licensing reform in 2017. Watch this space!


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 17, 2017)

http://www.wildlife.vic.gov.au/keeping-and-trading-wildlife/online-wildlife-licensing-system-owls

For us Mexicans


----------



## Murph_BTK (Nov 3, 2017)

Smittiferous said:


> http://www.wildlife.vic.gov.au/keeping-and-trading-wildlife/online-wildlife-licensing-system-owls
> 
> For us Mexicans



aren't we building a wall to contain you guys


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 3, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> aren't we building a wall to contain you guys



Better be a big one Murph


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 3, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> aren't we building a wall to contain you guys


Smitti's not even a true Mexican though!


----------



## Smittiferous (Nov 3, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> aren't we building a wall to contain you guys



You know what I operate for a job, right? Pfft, wall... 



Stompsy said:


> Smitti's not even a true Mexican though!



Honorary


----------



## Mr.mate (Dec 19, 2017)

Hey guys. What's the process when buying interstate and the species cross over from advanced to basic licenses from state to state?! 

For example, if a Lacey is advanced in NSW/QLD but listed on basic here in Vic, am I able to purchase a lacey from QLD on a basic lic here in Vic?


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 19, 2017)

As long as your license allows you to keep the animal it is fine. Other states rules don't affect your license.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 20, 2017)

Mr.mate said:


> Hey guys. What's the process when buying interstate and the species cross over from advanced to basic licenses from state to state?!
> 
> For example, if a Lacey is advanced in NSW/QLD but listed on basic here in Vic, am I able to purchase a lacey from QLD on a basic lic here in Vic?


Hey mate, you just have to do what's required by your own state, for instance, I just imported a male ELN for breeding purposes to QLD from VIC. In VIC there's no licence required for this species at all and the seller just needed to organise an export permit however EVERYTHING in QLD must be accompanied by movement advice which I (the buyer) had to generate and use to import. In QLD, we no longer have import or export permits, we just use the standard movement advice forms now for everything which makes life easy (for us), I daresay you will need to organise an import permit for a Lacey from QLD to Vic.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey ya'll its your fav at APS, first off i got on doctor Google and came up with sweet AF ... I was and am after snake identification posters, where can one pick them up for QLD NSW n VIC reptiles? I have the NT ones. I have rung NPAWL national geographic nothing.. any suggestions?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 12, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> Only just found this thread, looking for info for someone else. Great job Stuart, except for one omission (hint: what state am I in?)


come on Darren every body knows SA doesn't really exist,it's just in a movie called "Snowtown"


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 12, 2018)

There's only 2 states worth being in... Drunk, and Queensland.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 24, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> There's only 2 states worth being in... Drunk, and Queensland.


never heard of them , are they in America?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 24, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> never heard of them , are they in America?


Depends on how much you've had to drink.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 24, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Depends on how much you've had to drink.


never enough


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 24, 2018)

Queensland, drought one day, flooded the next.
Rick, do you know what is really scary? When you drive past the turn in to Snowtown, there is a sign saying "Home of the Big Blade". 
Given the events that culminated in the old bank, not a good look. The Big Blade is actually one of the original wind farm propellors.


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 24, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> Queensland, drought one day, flooded the next.
> Rick, do you know what is really scary? When you drive past the turn in to Snowtown, there is a sign saying "Home of the Big Blade".
> Given the events that culminated in the old bank, not a good look. The Big Blade is actually one of the original wind farm propellors.



Remember when the snow town bank was being actioned on eBay? 


Also can I just add I love our beautiful midnorth SA!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 24, 2018)

Hehe south Australia... dead and boring one day... dead and boring the next.


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks, Vampstorso. We love it too.
My cousin used to work for BankSA, and as a rural lender used to call in there from time to time. He said it was the worst feeling when he heard about it.
[doublepost=1524570228,1524570053][/doublepost]Couldn't live in Queensland. Too hot, too humid, and too many north Queenslanders.
And then there's the Four XXXX. But we've already had that discussion.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Apr 24, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> Thanks, Vampstorso. We love it too.
> My cousin used to work for BankSA, and as a rural lender used to call in there from time to time. He said it was the worst feeling when he heard about it.
> [doublepost=1524570228,1524570053][/doublepost]Couldn't live in Queensland. Too hot, too humid, and too many north Queenslanders.
> And then there's the Four XXXX. But we've already had that discussion.


I've family scattered across South Australia. I visit them a few times a decade. My father was born and raised in South Australia and left in the mid 70's and came to QLD and said he could never go back to South Australia after living in Cairns (where I was born) and Tully. I don't blame him
Lol
Sorry but XXXX is a thing of the past. It's all Great Northern Lager these days. Yummo!

The South Australian accent is enough to turn anyone off from going there. Lol


----------

